# Speed Camera detectors



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I know it's not big and it's not clever, but my license has recently become "clean" so to protect it for the purpose of insurance etc. i know i must obey all speed limits! Now sometimes i find myself with a short memory and can forget said speed limit :nervous: so looking at options to alert me as and when there may be either a fixed camera or mobile unit.

GPS speed camera detectors are reliant on the locations being updated to the maps that you download, quite like a satnav, is my understanding? Radar and Laser detectors are more versatile in picking up live cameras, i believe?

Anyone have any experience with both types of unit? Any strong recommendations on what to buy?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Too many false alarms, buy a jammer instead for the lasers and keep your eyes one for the cameras is my advice, although jammers are illegal so be warned u don't want to get caught with one


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

5th gear did a test of them, I cant remember which one won, so not much help but might be worth checking out their website for the results?
The one that won did seem very good!
Hth.
Bob


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

The radar detector is the GTR drivers lifesaver! I have installed in my car the Bel STI,and it has saved me on many occasions.It is not the cheapest on the market but it does exactly what it was designed for---saving your licence.It has worked well in all countries that I have visited in Europe and has some advantages over others.It can be mounted behind the bumper completely out of sight--it works through the plastic,and is undetectable to the `radar detector´ detectors used by many police forces nowadays. It has the capability of detecting laser b ut as it is not a jammer you have to be really quick off the gas.I did have a laser jammer mounted,but when they changed the laws here in Spain I ripped it out real quick--6000 euros fine and 6 points off of your licence.It works out cheaper to pay a normal speeding fine.
Fit one and you can relax and enjoy your GTR that little bit more:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Is anyone reliable doing Laser Jammer installs in the London area? I am conscious that it would be very difficult to know how well the install has been done until it is needed, unless you have a few laser guns kicking around in your garage.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

but don't relax too much, the last time I got nabbed was by an unmarked police car on the M23. the only detector that will prevent that is your eyes and a healthy dose of paranoia!


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

alloy said:


> I know it's not big and it's not clever, but my license has recently become "clean" so to protect it for the purpose of insurance etc. i know i must obey all speed limits! Now sometimes i find myself with a short memory and can forget said speed limit :nervous: so looking at options to alert me as and when there may be either a fixed camera or mobile unit.
> 
> GPS speed camera detectors are reliant on the locations being updated to the maps that you download, quite like a satnav, is my understanding? Radar and Laser detectors are more versatile in picking up live cameras, i believe?
> 
> Anyone have any experience with both types of unit? Any strong recommendations on what to buy?


Road Angel Professional - uses GPS to identify all fixed sites and has a built in laser detector. Don't think radar is used anymore. I have owned one for about 4 years and never had a false alarm. Good battery life (don't need it constantly connected to your cigarette lighter), easy to download updated camera sites and has a nice mount so it is easily removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Stay below the speed limits like me and you'll be fine


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

fourtoes said:


> 5th gear did a test of them, I cant remember which one won, so not much help but might be worth checking out their website for the results?
> The one that won did seem very good!
> Hth.
> Bob


The ultimate in all round protection is Stinger. That was the "Rolls Royce" system that Fifth Gear tested and were impressed by.
I went out to their HQ in Holland to write a piece for evo.
Totally comprehensive 360 degree protetction from laser and the most advanced radar protection on the planet (they use a miltary spec patch radar that has over twice the range of the best Valentine/Bel/Escort radar detectors).

Very pricey and require professional installation though.

Middlehurst are an official dealer and I was going to get a full system on my 2011.
I believe my friends Autofficina have just become dealers here in Surrey.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> The ultimate in all round protection is Stinger. That was the "Rolls Royce" system that Fifth Gear tested and were impressed by.
> I went out to their HQ in Holland to write a piece for evo.
> Totally comprehensive 360 degree protetction from laser and the most advanced radar protection on the planet (they use a miltary spec patch radar that has over twice the range of the best Valentine/Bel/Escort radar detectors).
> 
> ...


Military spec!! SOLD

David could you kindly pm me the best contact details of the person to speak to at Autofficina? :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

ROAD ANGEL products are always top notch, even TOMTOM use their database. The SNOOPER satnavs that I use have the AURA database are just as good if not better than ROAD ANGELS! I've used both heavily & now swear by the SNOOPERS, though the two companies & their respective databases have always been in heavy competition. AURA currently does cover slightly more fixed type detectors which is more for if your using in Europe. Both products also allow for people to add new sites if they come across them too.

Lazer detectors are now illegal in the UK.

Jammers are also illegal but its all about proof if your caught with them as many also pose as parking sensors or devices to open gates or garage doors. However having one installed means you take your own risks when using them.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Is a speed camera detector/jammer legal to have or not?? Last time when I went to Germany I was fined for that.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Road Angel pro and rate it as a good fixed camera warning alert system....not has a false alarm, or any laser alerts for that matter, from it and definitely want a jammer at some point soon....got to be worth the outlay when 3rd gear blat could get you a good ban in a GT-R.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

I use the Snooper Lynx GPRS and it seems pretty good. Saved me a few times on the M11 while on the way to the Ace Cafe.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a Pogo GPS in my last 2 cars & rated that very highly. Database was kept very up to date & the unit is small but easy to read.

Am i missing something though, as my GT-R has speed cameras displayed (albeit only fixed Gatso's) displayed on the Sat-Nav.

As for Laser Jammers, i had one on my M5 & it saved my bacon a couple of times (one very memorable where the copper actually flipped me the bird), but i'm probably a tad more reserved on public roads now.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> The ultimate in all round protection is Stinger. That was the "Rolls Royce" system that Fifth Gear tested and were impressed by.
> I went out to their HQ in Holland to write a piece for evo.
> Totally comprehensive 360 degree protetction from laser and the most advanced radar protection on the planet (they use a miltary spec patch radar that has over twice the range of the best Valentine/Bel/Escort radar detectors).
> 
> ...


Correct that man!
Found it!
YouTube - Fifth Gear test Novus Piccolo, Road Angel Connected & Stinger DSI speed camera locators
:clap:
bob


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

When did the detectors become illegal in the UK? Some years ago there was a court case and the guy won as the signal was not interfered with unlike a jammer. Has this since been turned over?
I use a Beltronics but admittedly it's pretty old right now so not sure of the best ones out there at the current time.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I went to a Stinger DSi demo in Glasgow with a few others.

Wait till you get the price for it. Ouch!

Plus it's not something you can really move from car to car.

Will be interesting to hear if anyone gets this system (or has it already)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

MILONATOR said:


> When did the detectors become illegal in the UK? Some years ago there was a court case and the guy won as the signal was not interfered with unlike a jammer. Has this since been turned over?
> I use a Beltronics but admittedly it's pretty old right now so not sure of the best ones out there at the current time.


It was never illiegal to have a detector but it used to be illeigal to have it turned on due to the radiowireless act or something along those lines - They aren't illegal anymore


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

After reading up on the Stinger,I felt that my Bel STI-R belonged in a museum
I just ordered the Stinger DSI with laser analyzer and will let you all know how it works on my next trip from Mallorca to the Ring on the 11th of april.1000 miles of testing like that is better than driving past a gatso near your home just to see if it works:thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

PETERJH said:


> After reading up on the Stinger,I felt that my Bel STI-R belonged in a museum
> I just ordered the Stinger DSI with laser analyzer and will let you all know how it works on my next trip from Mallorca to the Ring on the 11th of april.1000 miles of testing like that is better than driving past a gatso near your home just to see if it works:thumbsup:


Do you mind me asking what you're paying for what kit? Please PM if you don't want to post on the forum.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice work!!!! If I had the cash money id get one. 
Dont use it in France if you go, theyre properly illegal there!
:thumbsup:
bob



PETERJH said:


> After reading up on the Stinger,I felt that my Bel STI-R belonged in a museum
> I just ordered the Stinger DSI with laser analyzer and will let you all know how it works on my next trip from Mallorca to the Ring on the 11th of april.1000 miles of testing like that is better than driving past a gatso near your home just to see if it works:thumbsup:


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

In my experience the French are not that hot on handheld speed detectors. Most of the Gendarmerie are in the pub anyway!:smokin:


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

MILONATOR said:


> In my experience the French are not that hot on handheld speed detectors. Most of the Gendarmerie are in the pub anyway!:smokin:


You have to be joking!Its what they mostly use now.I find it very amusing to see where and how they hide in order to catch you out.I am sure that one day I will see one with camo paint on his face


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah on the way to Le mans they hide their polize cars behind big ground mount advertizing boards at the side of the road! they love a good radar trap!

bob


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I have the stinger DSI system. It works but the false alarms drive you nutts. On the usual stretches you drive no issue as you can put the places where you get false alarm in the memory. But on unfamiliar roads it drives you crazy. Especially highway stretches with a lot of offices nearby are hopeless.

The DSI stinger is not so good in France, alarm comes often too late. Their newer "card" system seems to have less issues in France.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Elliott_GTR said:


> I use the Snooper


Except no substitute :thumbsup:


----------



## xh11rdy (Mar 9, 2011)

is it possible to update the sat nav to show mobile camera sites?
i assumed they would be on already.
(other than manually through nav screen itself)


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

xh11rdy said:


> is it possible to update the sat nav to show mobile camera sites?
> i assumed they would be on already.
> (other than manually through nav screen itself)


It may be possible to update with the PocketGPSWorld database in csv format. It was mentioned in another thread. My subscription has expired but I'll try and find an old database and try it on the Nav to see if it imports correctly.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tomgtr said:


> I have the stinger DSI system. It works but the false alarms drive you nutts. On the usual stretches you drive no issue as you can put the places where you get false alarm in the memory. But on unfamiliar roads it drives you crazy. Especially highway stretches with a lot of offices nearby are hopeless.
> 
> The DSI stinger is not so good in France, alarm comes often too late. Their newer "card" system seems to have less issues in France.


I thought the whole point of the spectrum analyser is you can spot the "false" alerts by their frequency?

What did you mean by the alarm comes too late in France? GPS fixed cameras or against hand held radar?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

From a spectrum I can't see if it is the police or an electric door. Probably a low strength signal is gonna be an automatic door or so, but even some of those give signals as strong as a radar detector. But if you hit the false alarm button at a spot the stinger will remember the fingerprint of that radar device and in future not react on that. So if police checks at that spot it will still pick up on that. You can also add a speed limit under which the alarm won't go off. 

As for France it is the radars it tends to pick up too late.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tomgtr said:


> As for France it is the radars it tends to pick up too late.


You mean the fixed ones? If there's traffic in front of you, it should pick up scatter from them from a good distance even if the GPS function is a bit slow.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> You mean the fixed ones? If there's traffic in front of you, it should pick up scatter from them from a good distance even if the GPS function is a bit slow.


Somehow picks up late on the radar signal.

Guy on here (Boooh) has found out the hard way and he had the newer stinger card. As Stinger is Dutch I know few people with this system and they all report same issues in France. Beyond me why.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

xh11rdy said:


> is it possible to update the sat nav to show mobile camera sites?
> i assumed they would be on already.
> (other than manually through nav screen itself)


I tried my old PocketGPSWorld database but it didn't load. Unless I've missed something, we may have to wait for a Nissan update DVD as mentioned in the manual.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

I was told (by the Nissan garage) that the sat nav data is updated every time you take the car in for service.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

coolmeister said:


> I was told (by the Nissan garage) that the sat nav data is updated every time you take the car in for service.


That is not true.


----------



## afterdark (Jul 30, 2008)

For what it is worth, the one and only time I have been busted I was slowing down after having a dual with an R1 and got caught by an unmarked BMW. Fortunately the game had ended half a mile before she joined the dual carrageway as it would have been jail time rather than 5 points and £100 fine for averaging 98mph.

My point is that no amount of cleaver trickery in your car will protect you against such things which is why I have never invested in any (legalities of jammers, etc to one side).

These days I reserve my spirited driving for more appropriate occasions LOL

Cheers

AD


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

From what I know there is no law against jammers so therefore it isnt illegal.

However if you are driving along and a police officer cannot calculate your speed with his camera, this is deemed as preventing the course of justice.

One would assume that if you did have a laser jammer that once you know (maybe from the buzzing noise inside your car) that there is a speed detector pointing at you, you would slow down turn the system off, allow the police officer to detect your speed then resume the system once you have passed him.

I do know that if a police officer cannot detect your speed your reg is inputted into their database. If this becomes a regular occurence then your vehicle may be inspected.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Doesn't the proliferation of speed detection mechanims by the police put people off owning a gtr?

Afterdark above says he reserves spirited driving for more suitable occasions - doesn't that significantly eat in to the value of owning the car?

This is something I am hugely struggling with. What's the point owning the car if you are so often unable to use it?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MILONATOR said:


> In my experience the French are not that hot on handheld speed detectors. Most of the Gendarmerie are in the pub anyway!:smokin:


I can confirm that this isn't the case. The only time I or any of my party has ever been stopped in France was by a pair of bike mounted officers.

They had a nice little trap set-up on one of the dual carriageways outside of Le Mans. They were pulling in cars two at a time and extracting $90 (maybe more) as they went past. We were the last pair pulled (usual situation - frog marched to a cash point). From memory we were 10kph over the limit - the intent was pretty clear.

Usually we purposefully don't take the popular roads to avoid this kind of thing and it is very prevalent about the ferry/chunnel terminals. To be honest I think that's fair enough. The first few miles about terminals ARE more dangerous with dozy buggers fresh from the crossing for anything other than very careful motoring to my mind.

They do have a lot of fixed GATSO style boxes about. AFAIK they don't pursue foreign plated cars (UK at least). I'm sure that this will eventually change.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Doesn't the proliferation of speed detection mechanims by the police put people off owning a gtr?
> 
> Afterdark above says he reserves spirited driving for more suitable occasions - doesn't that significantly eat in to the value of owning the car?
> 
> This is something I am hugely struggling with. What's the point owning the car if you are so often unable to use it?


Perhaps because you don't HAVE to be exceeding the speed limit to enjoy a GTR?


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Cris said:


> Perhaps because you don't HAVE to be exceeding the speed limit to enjoy a GTR?


Whats the point in buying a performance car? I would simply just buy a range rover vogue if I was to enjoy travelling at normal speeds :nervous:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Wade said:


> Whats the point in buying a performance car? I would simply just buy a range rover vogue if I was to enjoy travelling at normal speeds :nervous:


Surely you can tell the difference in driving dynamics between a Range Rover and a GTR at any speed.

If you can't then fair enough buy the car with the most comfortable seats and the biggest cupholders.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

actually, I think that at sub 30mph, something like an MX is MUCH more fun.

The GTR doesn't really get into its stride until you hook up a lot of high speed corners. That rules out motorways and just leaves us with derestricted a and b roads. It is fun there sub 60/70 mph, but like I said above, that reduces the percentage of available roads to really enjoy it on.


----------



## xh11rdy (Mar 9, 2011)

Austin said:


> I tried my old PocketGPSWorld database but it didn't load. Unless I've missed something, we may have to wait for a Nissan update DVD as mentioned in the manual.


asked the service manager today when i picked mine up from optimisation.
he didnt know of any way but said mobile sites may be added on a future update. . .

road angel or laser jammer it is then!


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a 997 which became painful to drive and I had Porsches for 15 years. My wife has had Discos for years and I looked at Range Rovers and Cayennes. Came desperately close to buying a Cayenne as the Range Rover felt like a frigging bus and we do a lot of country pursuits but also love to "drive" cars....I saw my first GTR in Dec 2010, test drove in Jan 2011 and the rest is history....never again a Porsche........though my wife still wants to swap her Disco for a RR....but then again she does school runs and has no interest in driving. If you want to drive a car....from my experience the GTR gives you that-it is a phenomenon......hence we are all sad b......s on this forum....not! There is something special in the GTR...under the radar and performance that the big names can't provide. Drive it,don't knock it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

*I was done in France at 247kph - ok along time ago - 1987*

Gone are the days - 247kph cost me a case of champagne :thumbsup:

Nowadays anything over 150kph on the autoroute will cost you - over 160 they risk impounding your car - putting you on a train......

France just don't do it:chairshot I had a friend have his bike confiscated - put on a lorry which it promptly fell off at 110 kph - well pissed:runaway:


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Mouton45 said:


> Gone are the days - 247kph cost me a case of champagne :thumbsup:
> 
> Nowadays anything over 150kph on the autoroute will cost you - over 160 they risk impounding your car - putting you on a train......
> 
> France just don't do it:chairshot I had a friend have his bike confiscated - put on a lorry which it promptly fell off at 110 kph - well pissed:runaway:


You were lucky,in 1985 I had to pay 900 francs for 205 kmh.The French porsch driver I was chasing at the time was arrested.(his fault for having a porker)


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

xh11rdy said:


> asked the service manager today when i picked mine up from optimisation.
> he didnt know of any way but said mobile sites may be added on a future update. . .
> 
> road angel or laser jammer it is then!


Yeah, it's a shame we can't add our own POIs. It would eve help if there were regular updates from Nissan.

I'm looking at the Road Angel and Pogo Alert+ but not sure how useful they are in relation to mobile lasers etc.


----------

